# Pharmacy jobs



## rg1prasad (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello All, 

My friend just finished B.pharmacy in India. How are the job oppurtunities for phamacy candidates in Australia? Do I need to do any bridging course or Masters to get job oppurtunities?

G1


----------

